# Thank god for Whitemountain



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Put 2 bushel of apples into applesauce today sure do love that whitemountain peeler that cores peels and slices all at once.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Mike, I've been kicking myself since last fall when I let one get by me for 10 bucks, brand new.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had mine for several years it's more than paid for It's self.


----------

